# John Deere 5093e?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Lately, I've been having trouble with tractor moving once put in gear and using left hand reverser. It just sits still doesn't move until after a couple minuets. I've noticed if I leave it in the forward or reverse position then shift gears, it'll beep like it should. Then if I move it back to neutral then forward, it will then move. What is the problem?
Thanks,
Bo


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Are any fault codes displayed? I'll guess faulty relay or wiring. I'm sure glad my tractors have manually not electrically controlled trans components.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I don't have a way to display code unless I have the dealer come out and plug it in. I need the hydraulic shuttle because I'm paralyzed from the waste down, but I agree with you. Wish I still had manual controlled components.
Thanks Jim, 
Bo


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I understand about being disabled. I have had nerve damage since '96 due to vertebrae rubbing on my spinal cord. The left side of my body was affected by damage more than my right side. May I ask if you utilize a lift get on/off your tractor? I also needed hyd shuttle & my '11 Kubota M7040 has hyd shuttle controlled by hand operated cable connected to fwd/rev valves.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I do I have a truck lift that gets me in and out of my truck and tractor, made by life essentials. Just do a quick search on the inter net for life essentials and you'll find it. They are based out of Indiana and are a great company!


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

I think you’ll need the dealer to come and check it out. It has to be an electrical problem. If I’m correct you’re talking about the shuttle shift. I have the 5100e haven’t had any problems.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I was afraid of that.


----------

